# Como hacer mi propia "Stun Gun"?



## jmax6 (Ene 25, 2006)

me gustaria crear un paralizador casero pero necesito un diagrama que me pueda ayudar para que sea de poco amperaje se le agradeceria cualquier ayuda


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

Para eso se utilizan elevadores de voltaje, puedes utilizar el circuito que traen los encendedores electrónicos de estufas de gas, y despues cambias la bobina por una de mayor numero de espiras. Yo utilice la bobina de un strober y creeme un pringazo de eso y te deja quieto!!


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2006)

MarioOs dijo:
			
		

> ... creeme un pringazo de eso y te deja quieto!!



Jaja, también se puede utilizar dos o mas bobinas elevadoras de ese mismo aparatico, siempre y cuando se acoplen magnéticamente, es decir se peguen los núcleos y se unan eléctricamente en serie.

Saludos.


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 3, 2006)

curiosamente hice posteer esto la verdad es q quiero un diagrama para poder hacer un paralizador, si me pueden ayudar con algun circuito le agradeceria....


----------



## kaiokun (Oct 13, 2006)

buenas gente. 
Mi consulta y ayuda, es la de saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un proyecto ke tengo, pero me falta algo de información. El proyecto es el de hacer un generador de altatension a partir de una bateria de 12 volt y con una corriente de 6 amperios, para formar arcos voltaicos de 3 a 5 cmts aproximadamente. Encontre una forma pero no llega a formar un arco del tamaño ke quisiera; lo hice con un fly-back.

gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 14, 2006)

Si quieres potencia, utiliza una bobina de auto, de las utilizadas para generar la chispa en las cámaras de combustión.

Saludos.


----------



## kaiokun (Oct 19, 2006)

pero cual es el maximo de voltaje ke genera una bobina de automovil con 12v 6A? soportaria mas tension si lo quiero alimentar con mas voltaje?


----------



## JV (Oct 19, 2006)

En este link hay un elevador de tension que utiliza diodos y capacitores para elevar aun mas la tension, que no son otra cosa que los duplicadores o triplicadores que se usan en los televisores.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm


----------



## joshdaniel (Abr 7, 2008)

KAIOKUN podrias pasarme, mas información sobre como lograste conseguir el arco voltaico con el flyback, quisiera poder hacerlo yo tb ya que tengo una TV que esta en desuso. y me gustaria poder experimentar. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## JV (Abr 7, 2008)

Mira esto:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/tesla/index.htm


Saludos..


----------



## cesartm (Abr 16, 2008)

O electroshock weapon: son estas armas que usan los policias para inmobiliozar a otra persona y en algunos paises son libres a la venta al publico para defenza personal, donde vivo no... y pues no es que la quiera para hacer dano o si.

pero la necesito para mi "potato launcher" o lanza papas o patatas, basicamente es una bazooka en la cual no uso verduras sino bolas de golf y pues mi diseno original para hacer ignicion es un encendedor electrico de un azador de estufa, ;pero el cual a veces no funciona por las condiciones de que no hay mucho oxigeno en la camara de donde se produce la combustion pero con esta... y con este artefacto 100% de los disparos resultaron, ya que un amigo me la presto y no me la quizo vender, quiciera saber si alguien sabe como elaborar una con una bateria de 9v ya que usualmente estas se alimentan de poco voltaje pero descargan bastante.

P.D. :Gracias por no ayudarme ya que esto lo pueden ver ninos que pueden herirse asi que que sea por mensaje privado, Gracias


----------



## Tony_M (Jun 22, 2008)

si lo que buscaban era amperaje aca esta la respuesta a todos sus problemas


----------



## cesartm (Jun 22, 2008)

Gracias por tu tiempo, manana empezare a construir el circuito creo que tengo todo, si tengo dudas te lo hare saber.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## remramon2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hola gente como estan?
les cuento que tambien me encuentro realizando algo parecido nada mas que en mi caso necesito generar una chispa pero de menor largo es decir me conformo con una chispa de unos 3 a 5 mm con eso me conformo.
es para usarla en unos equipos de calefaccion (turbocalefactores) los cuales trabajan con combustible gasoil o kerosene.
el funcionamiento del equipo se basa en un pulverizador por el cual sale el combustible y este al ponerse en contacto con la chispa de una bujia explota, es decir realiza la combustion. debido a que no se consiguen esas bujias se me ocurrio reemplasar la bujia por un arco voltaico.
estoy pensando en usar la bobina de una moto o el fly bac de un tv blanco y negro, pero... quiero saber si puedo desarrollar esto con algo mas estandar por ejemplo un transformadorr estandar y economico.

gracias y un abrazo


----------



## razor3 (Jul 29, 2008)

hola q tal encontre esto  http://www.stingerdefense.com/make-stun-gun  el primer circuito 

funciona (lo probe) y el transformador q use es  uno de 6+6 volts (con punto medio) lo use 

para poder prender una lampara de xenon esas que usan los autos ahora .

con este circuito se obtiene 30kvolts apartir de 9v - 12v.

bueno espero les sirva de algo.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 11, 2008)

Buenassss

    Reparando un horno de microondas, se me ocurrio, la posibilidad de hacer un generador de alta tension, ahunque sea de pulsos.

Todos sabemos, que si ponemos algo metalico, empiesan las chispas, ahora
Se podria poner una bobina en el horno, para aprovechar ( o malgastar) la potencia electromagnetica, para generar alta tension?

Lo que pusieramos se recalentaria?
Cuanto tiempo podria estar expuesto?
Tendria que tener nucleo, o solo un parde vueltas de cable?


Alguno hizo algo asi? alguna idea.

Saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 11, 2008)

Yo no te puedo contestar a esas preguntas, pero si te puedo contar una experiencia.

Al meter una lampara de incandescencia en un micro esta se enciende.

No se si es por calentamiento del filamento, o por que circule corriente por el fenomeno de la induccion. Pero pon "bombillas en el microondas " en YouTuBe y veras


----------



## kurorok (Abr 29, 2009)

Disculpen por mi ignorancia, pero en el primer circuito de la pagina que menciona razor3 http://www.stingerdefense.com/make-stun-gun , el primer circuito tiene una anotación sobre los capacitores la cual dice 1032/1KV, es ese el valor de la capacitancia?... 1.32 F ? quisiera hacer el circuito pero, me falta el dato de sobre el valor de los capacitores.

Y otra pregunta... en el mismo circuito se usa un transformador comun y corriente con derivación central?... es decir... es un transformador conectado al revéz ? o es un transformador LT44 (un mini transformador para usos de audio) ?, o se puede usar cualquiera de los dos transformadores y se usa el LT44 por su tamaño diminuto? 
Perdon por todas las preguntas pero, soy un tanto novato para estas cosas.

Gracias por prestar atención
 Atte.
     Kurorok


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola amigos, aqui les dejo un aporte con lo del flyback, 
yo lo hice jalar a la primera y es con muy pocos componentes.
aqui se los dejo:


----------



## kurorok (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola luisgrillo, una pregunta la chispa o el arco electrico con ese circuito que has hecho, de cuantos centimetros o pulgadas es?...


----------



## kurorok (Abr 30, 2009)

Ok... he resuelto mis dudas, aca les dejo los enlaces =D 
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/mat/mat.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/

Segun a lo que he leido el transformador puede ser cualquiera de los 2 ( LT44 o un transformador con derivación central cualquiera) y los capacitores deben de ser a un doble del voltaje de la salida que tengas del transformador a cualquier valor de faradios (entre mas sea el valor mas grande es el voltaje a elevar pero mayor es el tamaño del capacitor). Y por ultimo los diodos, recomiendan que sean aptos para el doble del voltaje de salida del transformador, pero, con que sobre pase un poco el limite de voltaje maximo estara bien.

Asi que, voy aprobar el circuito.


----------



## saiwor (Abr 30, 2009)

hola amigos

no habra un diseño  con flay back cormerciales como marca sony, cosa que compramos el flay back y lo ensamblamos.

saludos! colegas


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

kurorok:
pues le saque unos arcos de masomenos entre 2 y 2.3 centimetros.


saiwor:

 diseño para que?, para hacerlos funcionar o para hacer el flyback?


----------



## saiwor (Abr 30, 2009)

con el fin que armen facilmente los principiantes

luisgrillo...


----------



## Tavo (Jun 4, 2009)

hola gente....
yo creo que el circuito que propuso en una imagen "luisgrillo" no es algo extraterrestre... es bastante facil si uno quiere... yo por lo menos lo voy a probar, ya que tambien lo habia visto por aca en el foro y varios lo hicieron y anduvo...

hay que intentar...

byebye!

Tavo10


----------



## kurorok (Jun 4, 2009)

Sep, en eso tienes razón tavo10, pero el circuito que mencioné hace tiempo ya lo he realizado, y bueno, jala bastante bien, e incluso solo use 25 capacitores de 10nF como se muestra en el arreglo, lo unico que le modifique al circuito, fue que al oscilador le he puesto un capacitor (102) uno de 10nF, y pues WOW, me funciono de maravilla, logre un arco de hasta 2 cm y con buena frecuencia =D, yo use un transformador de 9 voltios a medio amper =D, suerte con todo esto


----------



## r81232 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola buenas:

Veréis el otro día estuve con un amigo que, a partir de una cámara desechable, había construído un Taser o Stun Gun.

Un Taser es un arma de electrochoque que desprende descargas eléctricas.









Sé que se puede hacer a partir de un condensador de un voltaje elevado (de hecho, es el método utilizado para transformar una cámara en un Taser, pues el condensador que proporciona la corriente eléctrica es el mismo que activa el flash), pero me parece demasiado inefectivo, ya que tras cada descarga es necesario volver a cargarlo en una fuente de alimentadión. 

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a construir un arma Taser, y si es posible a partir de materiales reciclados, porque no tengo mucha maña en circuitos impresos, ya que el último que hice quedó una chapuza.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## cibernator (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola amigos ....
Quiero construir un circuito multiplicador de tension para elevar un voltaje de 6KV a unos 60KV pero no entiendo como debo manejar el valor de los condensadores ni el tipo de diodos .... si alguien me pudiera ayudar con el esquema y sobre todo con los valores que francamente estoy muy confundico 

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2010)

Ejem... ¿Querés manejar tensiones de 6kV hasta 60kV y tenés dudas con los componentes?
No hagas NADA de eso: 6kV matan rápido y por el grado de desconocimiento que planteás, no te veo mucho tiempo de vida si ponés las manos en esos conductores.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 1, 2010)

Que afilados que estamos hoy...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

No será que es por que hoy es lunes... ¿Es lunes?

Diodos de 60kV. Serian buenas unas fotos!!!

... El diodo más grande que encontré fue este
http://mexico.newark.com/nte-electronics/nte517/power-rectifier-diode/dp/31C4466

Voy a checar los capacitores como andan.

Este es el más grande que encontré: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/84908.pdf

Saludos!!!


----------



## cibernator (Mar 1, 2010)

gracias por atender mi solicitud .... veran lo *QUE* pretendo es construir un circuito muy similar al de una stun gun pero el voltaje de salida debe ser aun mas alto, aclaro no estoy construyendo una stun gun, el circuito es empleado en una maquina que utiliza voltajes similares pero es de un tamaño considerable, al consultar me sugirieron el multiplicador de tension pero no tengo idea de como aplicarlo al circuito


----------



## capitanp (Mar 1, 2010)

> Diodos de 60kV. Serian buenas unas fotos!!!


 

y serian unos 60 1N4007 en serie.......


----------



## cibernator (Mar 1, 2010)

Un amigo me envia este esquema de una stun gun qu supuestamente arroja 30KV de salida pero sigo con el problema de los valores de los condensadores y diodos





y otra pregunta .... sera *QUE* si funciona??
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/stun_gun1.gif


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

O cuatro de los nada baratos que yo puse
A mi me dan miedo más de 100VCD...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 1, 2010)

30Kv 8A ????

es eso posible?????

para que necesitas tal voltaje???


----------



## capitanp (Mar 5, 2010)

cibernator dijo:


> Un amigo me envia este esquema de una stun gun qu supuestamente arroja 30KV de salida pero sigo con el problema de los valores de los condensadores y diodos
> 
> 
> y otra pregunta .... sera *QUE* si funciona??


 

no creo que entregue esta tension ya que el voltaje max de los 1N4007 es de 1000V en inversa, no creo que supere eso


----------



## zxeth (Mar 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No será que es por que hoy es lunes... ¿Es lunes?
> 
> Diodos de 60kV. Serian buenas unas fotos!!!
> 
> ...


Que haces pagas 750$ por 100 diodos y te metes los los 99 por donde? jajajajajajajja, ya me parecia barato 7 pesos y medio


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Que haces pagas 750$ por 100 diodos y te metes los los 99 por donde? jajajajajajajja, ya me parecia barato 7 pesos y medio



En dólares, Dólares!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2010)

Usà un triplicador de fly-back de un viejo televisor o armà tu circuito con un flyback de monitor o televisor , tendrás 30 Kv

*OJO QUE ESA TENSIÓN ES MORTAL*


----------



## pipecoketo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hola, yo quisiera hacer al similar a esto, miren:*







_Se puede hacer un generador de alta frecuencia de un flyback de TV. Estos transformadores pueden dar de 25 a 30 kV.

Para construir uno simplemente se quita el primario y la parte rectificadora. Se envuelve un nuevo primario de 2 x 5 espiras y 2 x 2 vueltas para la bobina regeneradora. Se construye el aparato como se muestra en los esquemas. Se alimenta con 12 voltios.
Lo qe daria esto:_




Bibliografia aqui
*Pero el problemas es que no entiendo muy bien como hacerlo ni siquiera mirando la imagen,me gustaria que alguien me pueda explicar de manera mas detallada ya que lo necesito para el colegio.
Desde ya muchas gracias*


----------



## jorger (Mar 20, 2010)

Mmm..el típico circuito push-pull.No sé hasta que punto funcionará bien.He montado uno del mismo tipo pero un tanto distinto..

Puedes usar un flyback de tv en blanco y negro o un flyback de los actuales.Es muy sencillo.Coges el flyback, y fíjate en la parte donde se encuentra el núcleo.Ahí es donde tienes que hacer los nuevos bobinados.

Para el ''D-C'', coje hilo de 0.7mm de diámetro y dale 5 vueltas alrededor del núcleo (hazlo como puedas, pasa el hilo por el hueco que hay entre el plástico y el núcleo),te paras, dejas al menos 5cm sin boinar, cojes otro hilo de 0.7mm, lo juntas con los 5cm sin bobinar y vuelves a bobinar otras 5 vueltas.

Igual se hace con el otro bobinado, solo que con hilo más fino (por ej. 0.4mm).

No se si me he explicado bien .

Luego montas el circuito y listo.

Sólo una cosa: Aconsejo poner el doble de número de vueltas en cada bobinado (sé por que lo digo).

Un saludo y que tengas suerte .


----------



## pipecoketo (Mar 20, 2010)

no se si sera mucha molestia pero seria mejor para mi que me mostraras en una imagen esa partes de flyback que tu mencionas.
Vista el nuevo foro aqui


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 23, 2010)

Yo hice un generador de alto voltaje que lanza rayos de entre 4-5 cm. Utilice un flyback de un tv 12"  b/n, lo alimento con la misma fuente de alimentación (el trafo da como 16 V), y con un 555 y un transistor de potencia lo hago funcionar. A la salida le puse un mutiplicador de voltaje de un tv que saque de un tv antiguo de pantalla grande.... ya ni me acuerdo cual... la cosa es que por ocio el invento terminó funcionando y hago ozono de lo lindo....


----------



## jorger (Mar 23, 2010)

> no se si sera mucha molestia pero seria mejor para mi que me mostraras en una imagen esa partes de flyback que tu mencionas.
> Vista el nuevo foro aqui


 
El recuadro blanco es la parte del núcleo que tienes que bobinar:


Suerte!


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 28, 2011)

un pequeño inversor de 9v a 300 o 400v, un capacitor, un tiristor + diac´s y un transformador de pulsos y ya tenes un taser casero


----------



## Airon (Feb 16, 2011)

hola!!!

vi la img que tienes en el post, te explico, la bateria de nueve volts en serie con el interruptor, ambos en paralelo con el condensador y este a el primario del condensador de 9v a 300/400v y del secundario del transformador a los contactos para dar el choque, enciendes y paf!!! le #&#&# el dia a alguien!! 

nota: el pulso que hace funcionar el transformador se genera con el simple hecho de conectar la bobina en paralelo con el condensador

lo mas complicado seria conseguir el transformador y la carcasa donde ponerlo!


----------



## camarohero (Feb 17, 2011)

por aqui tengo un diagrama que se ve muy prometedor con una salida de 30 Kv
yo no le he probado pero a simple vista parece que funciona


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 17, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> p . . . un diagrama que se ve muy prometedor con una salida de 30 Kv
> yo no le he probado pero a simple vista parece que funciona



    Que bonito circuito, es para morirse de la risa.

   *¿30KV y 8Amp en la salida?*, ¡que mentira!.

   Hace tiempo estaba buscando un *quemador de diodos 1N4007*, por el metodo de voltaje inverso.

Y un ultimo detalle, despues del 4o paso multiplicador, el circuito es ineficiente.


----------



## camarohero (Feb 26, 2011)

obviamente no tiene una salida de 8 amp.
era para ver si alguien se la creia
jaja
y tenia entendido que el multiplicador era ineficiente hasta la decima etapa


----------



## josem1973 (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Llevo tiempo detras de conseguir una raqueta matamosmas de de estas, pero no la consigo por ningun lado.


He buscado por el foro, pero no veo nada relacionado.

En el siguiente enlace podeis ver para que usarla

http://aime.mforos.com/1870891/10263647-plantar-cesped-electrostatico/

Pienso que no deberia ser dificil construirla, si alguien se anima.
Me gustaria bastante mas construirla que comprarla


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 10, 2011)

aca te la mandan por correo.....
sino en el foro busca por electrificador

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=killer+fly&_sacat=0&_odkw=mata+moscas&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/porra-electrica-casera-stun-baton-40902/


----------



## 1234At (Dic 30, 2011)

Muy buenas.

Necesito que alguien me diga el esquema de este circuito o alguno parecido: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




es para hacer un cohete impulsado con hidrogeno:http://www.cienciafacil.com/CoheteHid.html

Este es mi primer post (es lo que tiene tener 14 años ).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2011)

Parece haber un LM555, un transistor, un transformador de tensión y un multiplicador de tensión a la salida.

Busca en el Foro "Stun Gun" y/o "Caja de toques" es el mismo principio de funcionamiento.


*Edit:*
Esto (O algo así) sería la etapa osciladora y el transformador, faltaría agregarle el multiplicador de voltaje.

Ver el archivo adjunto 5312​


----------



## abraheom (Dic 30, 2011)

Usa un flyback de tv   con el circuito de un foco ahorrador eso producira una chispa muy grande y con  pocos mA
Lo que no te dara ni un toquesito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 30, 2011)

muy buen proyecto el del cohete lo del circuito vere si puede levantarlo bien. Eso si el de *fogonaso* es realmente igual igual...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2011)

compra una raqueta-mata insectos ,sale 12 pesos y trae el circuito ya listo para usar
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/raqueta-mata-mosquitos
ay están carismas en mercado libre¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ yo compre una a 12 pesos en un local de artículos para mascotas hace como un mes atras

*sino esta el viejo truco ,un poco de virulana o lana de acero ,una pila y gualaaa chispas*


----------



## 1234At (Dic 31, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, voy a provarlos todos aver cual va mejor(y ya os lo dire cuando los tenga listos ).


----------



## 1234At (Dic 31, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece haber un LM555, un transistor, un transformador de tensión y un multiplicador de tensión a la salida.
> 
> Busca en el Foro "Stun Gun" y/o "Caja de toques" es el mismo principio de funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



Podrias darme un par de consejos sobre el transormador (es que nose cual ponerle), y sobre el multiplicador de voltaje e encontrado esto (aunque nose si servirá  ):


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2012)

*PRECAUCION!* Si quieres un buen consejo mejor no lo montes en el protoboard (al multiplicador) porque se te puede extropear acuerdate que es alta tension y se te pueden producir arcos electricos



El transformador es uno de In: 220V Out: 6V por 250mA de los que comunes



Su *majestad* esa raqueta se ve muy buena lastima que no se consigue en mi ciudad le veo mucha utilidad en este verano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2012)

cuando toca el insecto suena un chispazo,por la noche apago la luz y los mosquitos se pegan a la pantalla ,un festín me hago con la raqueta


----------



## camarohero (Jun 29, 2012)

una cuestion a tener en cuenta es que los diodos solo tienen que soportar el voltaje en esa etapa
ejemplo:
100 VAC en entrada --> 1ra 200 Vcd --> 2da 400Vcd -->3ra 800Vcd
por lo tanto los diodos de la primera etapa solo tienen que soportar 100V, los diodos de la segunda etapa soportan 200 y los de la 4ta soportan 400V.

800V ya son suficiente para dar lindos toques (entre mas volts mejores chispas) y los diodos 1N4007 soportan 1000V de voltaje inverso, claro que hay diodos que soportan muchisimo mas voltaje



P.D. animense a armal algo si les interesa, no se esperen a que alguien mas lo haga todo
lo peor que podria pasar esque no sirva, si no sirve, pues aqui estamos para ayudar


----------



## oiluj1998 (Ago 17, 2012)

STUN GUN - Voltage Multiplier
Este circuito produce un voltaje muy alto y se debe tener cuidado para evitar recibir un choque desagradable. El transformador puede producir más de 1.000 V y el multiplicador de 8 etapas puede producir hasta 20.000 V

yo la construi pero no se donde probarla
le transistor bd679 puedes remplasarlo por un tis 97 o un tip 31 c
 aca te dejo  otras opciones
http://www.armory.com/~rstevew/Public/StunGuns/dazer.htm
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/11341970/Taser-casero-_maquina-paralizadora_.html

precausion le cuerpo humano soporta 30mA



perdon por las faltas ortograficas


----------



## bydiego (Ago 17, 2012)

Ola..
Aca dejo 3 schematics sobre stungun's.. los 3 pueden ser alimentados por una bateria de 9v..
espero te ayude..
















Atte.bydiego

Fuente: http://www.personalarms.com/schematics.htm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

Nuevas consultas en este otro hilo 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/porra-electrica-casera-stun-baton-40902/


----------



## xpachx (Nov 21, 2012)

ACLARO QUE USAR ESTE TIPO DE OBJETOS ES ILEGAL EN MUCHOS PAÍSES. 

hace mucho tiempo quise construir un taser como experimento y también (por que no) como arma de defensa. 
vi la teoría de un taser sencillo y vi que es un oscilador que excita un transformador elevador.
pero también vi que puedo usar un trafo 1:1 como una bobina simple unida a otra igual por una ferrita y luego rectificada por una escala de diodos y condensadores.
experimentando logre hacer en simulación con un 555 partiendo desde los 9 volts llegando amplificados asta los 300 volts. 
dejo imágenes para opiniones y posibles(y creo seguras) correcciones 
saludos!


----------



## kjsesrr (Ene 11, 2013)

que onda ya pudistes armar el flyback

ola amigo ya pudistes armar el flyback ya que yo tampolo entiendo


----------



## koalacabron (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola a todos!

Vereis me gurtaria hacer un stun gun (tengo esquemas diversos), pero tengo dudas de como se calcula el transformador de pulsos del final "o como ponen en ingles homemade pulse transformer". Siempre veo informacion de " al primario debes darle tantas vueltas en tantas capas y al secundario otras tantas en varias capas"

Mi pregunta es como se calcula eso?. Me gustaria poder saber calcularlo para hacerme yo uno, en fin.

Por ejemplo en este esquema :

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/6536/schematic6.jpg

donde pone T2 te dice el calibre, vueltas, etc.

porque por mas que busco y encuentro no me entero jaja lo siento si me lo pudierais explicar...

como se calcula eso? gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## zafiroboss (Abr 28, 2013)

cibernator dijo:


> gracias por atender mi solicitud .... veran lo *QUE* pretendo es construir un circuito muy similar al de una stun gun pero el voltaje de salida debe ser aun mas alto, aclaro no estoy construyendo una stun gun, el circuito es empleado en una maquina que utiliza voltajes similares pero es de un tamaño considerable, al consultar me sugirieron el multiplicador de tension pero no tengo idea de como aplicarlo al circuitohttp://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/stun_gun2.gif


 
Ante todo perdonar mi ignorancia tengo totalmente oxidados por no decir olvidados mis conociemientos de electricidad. 
La pregunta es: puedo usar este circuito para suministrar el voltaje de salida de forma continua o solo como descargas? si no me sirve alguien me puede ayudar de como puedo usar una bateria de coche para multiplicar el voltaje hasta 20Kv  si pudiera controlar la multipcacion de ese voltaje seria genial y necesito que sea DC pulsada con un control de ancho del pulso o un PWM. 
Por aclarar un poco, necesito generar trenes de pulso variable de voltage variable. o saber si se puede   hacer una especie de loop de la salida a la entrada de la bobina de una pequeña parte para generar un crecimiento proporcional en cada pulso como una escalera en cual controlaria dejando el tren de pulso vacio al final. en sonido en una delay se llama feedback.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2013)

koalacabron dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Vereis me gurtaria hacer un stun gun (tengo esquemas diversos), pero tengo dudas de como se calcula el transformador de pulsos del final "o como ponen en ingles homemade pulse transformer". Siempre veo informacion de " al primario debes darle tantas vueltas en tantas capas y al secundario otras tantas en varias capas"
> 
> ...



toma un tubo de ferrita de radio esos que son de 1Cm de diámetro y unos 8 Cm de largo le das las 26 vueltas en dos capas no se necesita aislacion después que terminas dales unas 3 vueltas de cinta amarilla para transformador (si no tienes prueba con cualquiera ) y después comienza a bobinar el secundario, cada 180 vueltas coloca cinta de nuevo... eso es todo los calibre búscalos en google como calibre AWG y te dirá a cuanto pertenece 40 y 24


----------

